# Modi found guilty on eight charges



## heidi2521 (Sep 6, 2013)

> The BCCI's disciplinary committee has found Lalit Modi, the former IPL chairman, guilty on eight different charges of "various acts of indiscipline and misconduct". The charges, relating to irregularities in various financial and administrative matters of the IPL including the sale of franchise and media rights, were pressed by the BCCI in 2010 soon after Modi's swift and dramatic exit from the league he founded.
> 
> The 134-page report - prepared by a committee comprising senior BCCI functionaries Arun Jaitley, Chirayu Amin and Jyotiraditya Scindia - has been submitted to the BCCI and will be discussed at a special general meeting on September 25. It is believed that a life ban for Modi will be recommended and accepted at the meeting.
> 
> ...



India Cricket News: Lalit Modi found guilty on eight charges | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh.. I thought it was Narendra modi after seeing "Modi found guilty on eight charges".. 
Lalit Modi deserve this..


----------



## theterminator (Sep 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh.. I thought it was *Narendra modi* after seeing "Modi found guilty on eight charges"..
> Lalit Modi deserve this..



me too...


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> me too...



+1 This


----------



## Gollum (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought you were talking about narendra modi lol


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Now A Days modi name is so popular that Every newspaper uses and add Name "MODI" in Title ,for all Gujarat related news , even modi is not related to that  news 

gujarat news  = modi NEWS!! 
gujarat bad  news = modi's fault !! 

ADD MODI  !! ADD No of hits !!!

same here in TDF


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2013)

I opened this thread too thinking it was Narendra modi


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

Still, OP didnt update the thread title clearly..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 10, 2013)

Good way to make people click on the link!


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2013)

trolled me..


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

OP trolled us....

*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/532/271/9a7.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh.. I thought it was Narendra modi after seeing "Modi found guilty on eight charges"..
> Lalit Modi deserve this..





theterminator said:


> me too...





deepakkrishnan said:


> +1 This





Gollum said:


> I thought you were talking about narendra modi lol





Piyush said:


> I opened this thread too thinking it was Narendra modi





The Sorcerer said:


> Good way to make people click on the link!





ashs1 said:


> trolled me..





Mr.Kickass said:


> OP trolled us....
> 
> *i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/532/271/9a7.jpg



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar146433_9.gif



Gearbox said:


> Still, OP didnt update the thread title clearly..



I just copied the title from the article


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 10, 2013)

I just clicked eagerly to see Narendra Modi's news... OP you betrayed us....


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar146433_9.gif
> I just copied the title from the article


OP still not updated the article..
Now it's time to. . . . .

*fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/026/8/8/he_man_icon_by_kanpyo-d384sxr.png


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2013)

I think only the mods can edit the Title now, thats why he didnt do it


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

I guess, OP can edit the first post > Go advanced and change the title from there.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I guess, OP can edit the first post > Go advanced and change the title from there.



Yup, he can edit the content, but not the title itself.
I am not sure either, the last time I tried was 3 yrs back.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 10, 2013)

No he can't edit the title. I tried it like 3 weeks ago. I had to make a new thread.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 10, 2013)

:shoot: Op


----------



## Renny (Sep 10, 2013)

Phew! Thought it was NaMo!


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

We can actually do..



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7EPBfA6.png


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 11, 2013)

Ab bas ek hi action hoga, TDF people ka direct action  lol...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> We can actually do..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see...thanks for clarifying


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I think only the mods can edit the Title now, thats why he didnt do it



Only Modi can edit the titles


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh.. I thought it was Narendra modi after seeing "Modi found guilty on eight charges"..
> Lalit Modi deserve this..



I 1st thought it was Narendra Modi then Lalit Modi flashed in my mind... Too bad now he is found guilty that too on 8 charges... Poor Chap! I feel sorry for him...


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh.. I thought it was Narendra modi after seeing "Modi found guilty on eight charges"..
> Lalit Modi deserve this..





theterminator said:


> me too...





deepakkrishnan said:


> +1 This





Gollum said:


> I thought you were talking about narendra modi lol





Piyush said:


> I opened this thread too thinking it was Narendra modi





suyash_123 said:


> Now A Days modi name is so popular that Every newspaper uses and add Name "MODI" in Title ,for all Gujarat related news , even modi is not related to that  news
> 
> gujarat news  = modi NEWS!!
> gujarat bad  news = modi's fault !!
> ...





Gearbox said:


> Still, OP didnt update the thread title clearly..





The Sorcerer said:


> Good way to make people click on the link!





ashs1 said:


> trolled me..





Mr.Kickass said:


> OP trolled us....
> 
> *i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/532/271/9a7.jpg



Even me too..


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2013)

and still the title seems same.  .  .


----------

